# New Baby Satinettes.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was finally able to get a picture of the Satinettes this morning. They are so tiny! They are 5 days old today and only about the size of a two day old racer. Mom was none to happy when I took the pics.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a couple of doll babies Renee.
Thanks for sharing them with us.  

Please keep the pictures coming.  
I'm sure Mom will (might) give you a little slack.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just adorable little fluffs!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they are scrumptious!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So cute!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

 I was wondering when you were going to post the pics. 
I'm SO glad to see the Satin-babies!  

They are absolutely adorable...the little dolops. I know what you mean, they are SO much smaller then my homer babies, but quite adorable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please tell me that the parents will stay with these babies longer than a homer pair stays with theirs. Homers will begin leaving thier babies at about 9 or 10 days old. With the temps they are predicting for the next week, I'm afraid these babies wouldn't survive the weather. I'm just so used to homers and what they do and how they behave, I don't know a thing about these little guys.............at 5 days old, they still look like brand new babies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling little ones, Renee! I don't have any idea about how long the parents will sit on these babies, but I do know that you won't let anything happen to them  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Darling little ones, Renee! I don't have any idea about how long the parents will sit on these babies, but I do know that you won't let anything happen to them
> 
> Terry



Well, you are QUITE right about that.........if I see they aren't staying with them like I think they should, in the house they'll come..........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Put em under your pillow Renee... they will keep warm with all of your "love"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

They are adorable!... such little pink cuties,  I thought you were going to foster them with homers? Is is possible that they are growing slower because their real parents can't feed them as much or as well with their much smaller beaks?

Well, if their parents do start leaving them at 9 or 10 days old, you probably will have a pair of homers to stick them under, don't you?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Please tell me that the parents will stay with these babies longer than a homer pair stays with theirs. Homers will begin leaving thier babies at about 9 or 10 days old. With the temps they are predicting for the next week, I'm afraid these babies wouldn't survive the weather. I'm just so used to homers and what they do and how they behave, I don't know a thing about these little guys.............at 5 days old, they still look like brand new babies!


Renee,

From what I remember, my Satinette parents, seemed to stay with baby about the same time as my homers, but that was during the hot summer, so it wasn't even an issue for me, but I recall they were very good parents.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll be keeping an eye on them. They'll either get fostered if need be (yes, I could slip them under some homers) or I'll take them in. Don't you worry....


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

They look like they're cuddling! How adorable!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

They are just the cutest babies Renee!! Brilliant photos! I love the way they are cuddled up to each other  

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you. In case you missed it, there's a new thread on one of the babies. Unfortunately, one of the babies got too cold and died, but the other is doing just fine. I named him Scooter. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19172

The other thread about the baby that died is here. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19187


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry. I don't know how I missed that, since I read the posts minutes apart! I really am very sorry for your loss. They were adorable together.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sorry too Renee, Not being on much lately I should have checked the dates of the post I was replying to and checked out the other two links. I hadn't realised.

Lindi


----------

